# Recommended digitizers



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Well i'm just getting started and trying things out.

The designs I purchased from embroiderydesigns.com are working way better than the designs I had digitized for $1.50 and $1.75 per 1,000 stitches online.

Fewer thread breaks, fewer registration issues, and the finished products just look more solid.

This logo I had digitized has an area where if I try to do a cap, the thread breaks over and over and over in the same area. Even at a very low speeds.

What digitizers do you guys recommend that aren't too steep.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi I've sent you a pm


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www.wickedstitch.com
We have used him and like his work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some recommendations here: digitizer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

